# Last Mini post for a while - Flag now on roof



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ok - here we go.

As you may already know, we planned to put a Union Flag on top of our Mini before we even had a Mini. So obviously the best car to buy would be one with a white tin roof. Not a black roof with a panoramic sunroof or two.

Anyway, Phil at Mini Pirate worked his magic today and first of all wrapped the roof, so it went from black to white:




























And then he went about the business of cutting the vision vinyl for the sunroof(s).










At this point, I sent a picture to my missus, who said she liked it like that and we could stop there if we wanted to. We didn't want to though. 

And then matching up the normal vinyl over the top of that.

I knew there was going to ba slight colour mismatch due to the different materials used on the roof wrap and the vision vinyl (which has lots of little holes in it to let the light through) but having seen another member's car, I felt it was the best solution.

Here it is done (but under artificial light:










And outside in the brief respite we had from the rain:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice Kell thats what I call flying the flag


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Looks the biz. Love it.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Very nice ,nearly bought the Mini is silver with a silver flag on the roof.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

German flag would be far more appropriate.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Very cool!
Excellent finish for what looked like a tricky job.

Rogue


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice one Kell - looks a cracking job 8)

Is the sunroof much darker now from the inside?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> German flag would be far more appropriate.


Yes and no. OK, so it's basically a BMW, but it's built in Britain. :roll:

You can't win really, people took the piss out of Kev for attending a Gerrman Marques track day in his Mini.



NaughTTy said:


> Nice one Kell - looks a cracking job 8)
> 
> Is the sunroof much darker now from the inside?


It is a bit darker. The stuff over the sunroof(s) is the same material they use on bus backs for advertising. It's a perforated material called transvision vinyl. It's sort of like the same effect you get from children's sunblinds.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

garyc said:


> German flag would be far more appropriate.


I was going to say when did the Germans annexe Oxford but I was beaten to it. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> It is a bit darker. The stuff over the sunroof(s) is the same material they use on bus backs for advertising. It's a perforated material called transvision vinyl. It's sort of like the same effect you get from children's sunblinds.


Unfortunately it's a bugger if you want a union jack made up of silver(s) & pepper white colour vinal, on a panoramic roof equipped mini! Teh colour match is terrible on the glass.

The've tried 3 times to get it right on mine, but to no avail. I'm on the verge of giving up now.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It is a bit darker. The stuff over the sunroof(s) is the same material they use on bus backs for advertising. It's a perforated material called transvision vinyl. It's sort of like the same effect you get from children's sunblinds.
> ...


Does it not work with the black roof?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


It does normally, but if you have the panoramic roof that's where the problem starts. I want a Union Jack roof that is made up of 2 Silvers and a Pepper White coloured vinal, all on my black roof. But getting the pepper white vinal to match the pepper white vinal that goes on the glass is proving to be harder than was first thought.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


I really like the silver flag and nearly changed the car to silver so we could have the flag,glad that I kept it pepper though.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > German flag would be far more appropriate.
> ...


At least the engine is now made in Brum rather than Brazil.

Correct you can't win with a Mini.

KMP was ribbed as a Mini is simply too slow for a fast circuit like Snetterton.

But i think you may have it the nail on the head with the Mini - it's neither British nor German - more of a pastiche bastard car, that, with a kidney grill on the front, could have easily been the real 1 series BMW, making the current 1 series a 2 series. (Rover objected to this as they had the mighty 216, 200, 220 series)

This didnt happen for three reasons: firstly BMW knew that a fat bloated retro car with right badges and clever Mini marketing would make them a packet (1 in 7 cars BMW now sells in UK is a Mini). Secondly BMW decreed that no BMWs should be FWD. Thirdly previous management stated that no performance petrol BMWs should be turboed (335i :roll: , new twin turbo V8 :roll: )

The rest is history. Plenty of folk spending Â£25K on Minis and nicely swelling BMW corp profits.

That sound you can hear is Sir Alex spinning in his grave.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


You surprise me KMP. Silver would just be a pattern not a Union flag. And a proper union flag would look ghastly. Less is more etc.

how about:










:wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Sorry but i dont like that! The colour mis match would put me off.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Just a George Cross would do me :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > It is a bit darker. The stuff over the sunroof(s) is the same material they use on bus backs for advertising. It's a perforated material called transvision vinyl. It's sort of like the same effect you get from children's sunblinds.
> ...


Kev - our next door neighbours have a Dark Silver 'S' with a black roof and Silver 'pattern' as Gary so accurately calls it.

This was done (as mine was) outside the dealer network as she too has the panoramic roof. While there's no white in hers, it's a very good match. Have you thought about leaving the white out?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Oh and I've already endured the BNP comments at work, so I may as well go the whole hog and appease both them and Gary and get some Swasstikkas for the doors.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Kell said:


> Ok - here we go.


I like it like this!

Right, now sort yourselves out white bonnet stripes, a row of spots on the grill, bigger wheels and a remap, it'll be f***ing ace! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Have you thought about leaving the white out?


Nope, I think the silver UJ is a bit plain on it's own and doesn't stand out, so I was going to have a pepper white cross with silver and pepper white flashes. I mocked it up and it looked splendid on the plain black roof, but in reality the white cross looks awful with the different shade of white on the glass.

I'm going to leave it I think.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

very nice. reminds me of the TT with the union jack


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

already said it, but it looks great Kell 8)


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

People used to ask me why I had an RAF roundel on the roof...

I would say it was cos they were out of Iron Crosses at the Mini decal shop. :wink:

If delivered deadpan, peeps were never quite sure if I was serious or not :lol:


----------



## 118 (Jan 16, 2007)

tegdiw said:


> People used to ask me why I had an RAF roundel on the roof...
> 
> I would say it was cos they were out of Iron Crosses at the Mini decal shop. :wink:
> 
> If delivered deadpan, peeps were never quite sure if I was serious or not :lol:


that looks fantastic 8) something I've considered, but will keep the UJ for now


----------



## tegdiw (Feb 17, 2008)

118 said:


> that looks fantastic 8) something I've considered, but will keep the UJ for now


It was a bit less 'BNP bulldog' and a bit more 'RAF hurrah' :lol:


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice work Kell - is there any reason why the rear spoiler was kept black? IMHO that would have to become white, too...
In any case, very well done


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

nippo_ said:


> Nice work Kell - is there any reason why the rear spoiler was kept black? IMHO that would have to become white, too...
> In any case, very well done


More a case of 'D'oh, didn't think of that'

I'm going to live with it for a while and see how I feel.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> nippo_ said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Kell - is there any reason why the rear spoiler was kept black? IMHO that would have to become white, too...
> ...


CLICKTY QUICK, I'm pretty sure this will fit.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> That sound you can hear is Sir Alex spinning in his grave.


Perhaps I should have put this flag on instead?










Or maybe this one, as is today:


----------

